# Etude statistique des corrélations entre :avatar/nom et nombre de réponse/rapidité



## joanes (14 Septembre 2004)

Imaginez vous.
*situation 1 :*
Vous êtes nioubies vous vous appelez Robert (non pas Roberto, c'est déjà pris), et vous affichez un avatar genre boite de sardine (Millésimée ). Vous vous dites : "tiens, j'ai des questions de noubies, comme : comment y faut faire pour avoir plusieurs fenêtres, comment j'ouvre un onglet, internet c'est beau mais est-ce qu'il y fait chaud, ya t-il des cheuveux sur la tête à Mathieu (je m'égare) etcc....

ou

*situation 2 :*
Vous êtes nioubiees vous vous appelez Roberta (ce n'est qu'un exemple et toute ressemblance avec etc...), et vous affichez un avatar genre, trés genre ...Vous vous dites : "tiens, j'ai des questions de noubies, comme : comment y faut faire pour avoir plusieurs fenêtres, comment j'ouvre un onglet, internet c'est beau mais est-ce qu'il y fait chaud, ya t-il des cheuveux sur la tête à Mathieu (je m'égare encore) etcc....

*Les questions sont :*
1 - dans quelle situation la réponse sera-t-elle la plus rapide
et
2 - dans quelle situation y aura-t-il le plus de réponse
et corrélativement
3 - quel sera le genre (masculin ou féminin) des membres de macgé qui répondrons, le plus et le plus vite (vous pouvez donner des noms)



PS : bon anniversaire macG


----------



## FANREM (14 Septembre 2004)

La 2 sans aucune hesitation, pas pour ce que tu crois   
je deteste l'odeur des sardines  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que ça flaire un peu (beaucoup), mais c'est si bon, que ça vaut la peine d'ouvrir la fenêtre


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2004)

Et si on a l'air pas mal habillé en robe ça peut compter ??? Enfin je dis ça comme ça ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2004)

As-tu des sardines sur toi ? Parce que ça compte double !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2004)

J'emmène toujours deux boîtes dans ma culotte moltonée !


----------



## joanes (14 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'emmène toujours deux boîtes dans ma culotte moltonée !



Arrète tu vas faire exploser les stats. Une bomba comme ça, c'est deux cent réponses dans les dix secondes.
Fais le test de (mode Roberta/on)"ou c'est kil est mon dossier application dans mon nouveau système mac osX ; que le x on sait bien c'que ça veut dire...  (mode roberta/off)


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi je fais pas dans la demi-mesure !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'emmerde les nioubs et leurs questions à la con ! Tant que l'avatar n'est pas à poil et que j'ai pas une invitation GRATUITE d'une bombe sexuelle, le tout assorti de 500 points disco, je lève pas mon petit doigt, et ce, même pas après 3 minutes ! Et puis t'as pas le droit de poser des questions ni d'ouvrir de sujet inintéressant dans le bar tant que t'as pas les 1000 posts  

Sinon, blague à part, ma réponse est : bleu, 17 degrés celsius. J'ai bon ?


----------



## Fulvio (14 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> *Les questions sont :*
> 1 - dans quelle situation la réponse sera-t-elle la plus rapide
> et
> 2 - dans quelle situation y aura-t-il le plus de réponse
> ...



Comme je suis allergique aux plumes, je laisse tomber Roberta. Et Robert aussi, d'ailleurs, il n'est certes ni thon, ni morue, mais c'est pas une sirène 

Bon, je réponds sérieusement :

1 - Sachant que v^2 = 2gh, les deux tombent à la même vitesse, quelle que soit leur poids. Néanmoins, si on prend en compte le frottement de l'air, la sardine offre moins de résistance à l'air, surtout la tête en bas, alors que les plumes ralentissent la vitesse de chute.

2 - Aucun. Le posteur MacGé moyen est un être rationnel qui économise son énergie. Aussi, dès que l'un d'entre eux aura pris la peine de répondre, les autres retourneront au bar.

3 - Probablement masculin, vu que la population à testostérone est plus importante que celle à oestrogène chez les posteurs de MacGé.


----------



## joanes (14 Septembre 2004)

Des réponses peu argumentées, des pistes néanmoins du côté de la testostèrone.
Back cat toujours délicat, une bonne réponse à la hache.


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Je choisis la reponse : "Tu es nioubie alors tu me parles pas steuplé. Quand tu seras moins nioubie p'tet tu auras le droit d'espérer que je daigne poser un regard sur toi."
Je relance de 3 sardines, pioche une bombe sexuelle.
J'annonce un full aux enclumes par les entonnoirs

Kamoulox !!

Hein ? c'est pas ca ??  
Bon tant pis j'aurais essayé


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> 1 - dans quelle situation la réponse sera-t-elle la plus rapide
> 2 - dans quelle situation y aura-t-il le plus de réponseS
> 3 - quel sera le genre (masculin ou féminin) des membres de macgé qui répondronT, le plus et le plus vite (vous pouvez donner des noms)
> PS : bon anniversaire macG


Bonsoir.
Hou la la !
Des questions, encore des questions !  :sleep: 
Merci madame Insomnie, vous me permettez
de chercher des réponses sensées parmi celles
plus ou moins idiotes qui viennent à l'esprit. :sleep: 

1 - Dans une situation d'urgence. :sleep: 
2 - Dans une situation d'abondance.  :sleep: 
3 - L'instit nous l'a dit, membre est du genre masculin.  :sleep: 
     (un membre féminin est l'exception, sauf dans les Associations)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je choisis la reponse : "Tu es nioubie alors tu me parles pas steuplé. Quand tu seras moins nioubie p'tet tu auras le droit d'espérer que je daigne poser un regard sur toi."
> Je relance de 3 sardines, pioche une bombe sexuelle.
> J'annonce un full aux enclumes par les entonnoirs
> 
> ...


 Quewaaah ????? 

PS : je n'accepte pas non plus les faux compliments cachés des nioubies   Appelez moi SonnyBoy, y'a du boulot pour lui !!!!!!! Il se croit en vacances ou quoi ?


----------



## Fulvio (14 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quewaaah ?????
> 
> PS : je n'accepte pas non plus les faux compliments cachés des nioubies   Appelez moi SonnyBoy, y'a du boulot pour lui !!!!!!! Il se croit en vacances ou quoi ?



C'est vrai ça ! Allez, on lance la formule d'invocation du Sonnyboy. Tous avec moi, en choeur : "Bon, le kiki, c'est quand que tu te remets au boulot ?" :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Ca va abraser grand manitou du zip


----------



## Fulvio (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca va abraser grand manitou du zip



Je l'entends arrivé. Ecouter sa litanie, il se rapproche : "Tu pues. Tu pues. Tu pues..."


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2004)

Vous avez vu que d'ailleurs sonnyboy va s'acheter un iMac G5 17"    (c'est marqué dans son profil)

C'est qu'il a bien travaillé le kiki


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'emmerde les nioubs et leurs questions à la con ! Tant que l'avatar n'est pas à poil et que j'ai pas une invitation GRATUITE d'une bombe sexuelle, le tout assorti de 500 points disco, je lève pas mon petit doigt, et ce, même pas après 3 minutes ! Et puis t'as pas le droit de poser des questions ni d'ouvrir de sujet inintéressant dans le bar tant que t'as pas les 1000 posts



Pour l'avatar t'as pas encore vu le bas !  
Mais l'invitation par une bombe sexuelle peut s'organiser même si pour les 500 points disco ça reste tendu.  



> Je choisis la reponse : "Tu es nioubie alors tu me parles pas steuplé. Quand tu seras moins nioubie p'tet tu auras le droit d'espérer que je daigne poser un regard sur toi."
> Je relance de 3 sardines, pioche une bombe sexuelle.
> J'annonce un full aux enclumes par les entonnoirs
> 
> ...



Oui grand maître Bassou, je n'aurais jamais eu l'outrecuidance de vous parler !!!  (C'est bon je fais bien le newbie qui connait sa place ???   )
Mais je tiens tout de même à vous signaler que ma perche suspendue à l'haricot dans sa chaussette contre ce kamoulox Ô combien magnifique de vôtre part.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Qui ose me parler ainsi ??? Securité :modo: :modo:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2004)

Et encore un psycho-socio ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Qui ose me parler ainsi ??? Securité :modo: :modo:



Ben il m'eut été difficile de laisser tes paroles dériver au grès du courant   ... Mais bon puisque c'est ainsi je retourne m'assoir au fond en attendant mon heure.  



> Et encore un psycho-socio ...



C'est quoi ??? C'est pas grave j'espère ???


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

Euh ...  :hein:  Et à part ça Joanes, tu habites toujours chez tes parents ?


----------



## touba (15 Septembre 2004)

** **** **  ******* *** ** * * ****** ***  ****** * **** * ******* *** * * * *****
*** * * ** **** * * ****** * * * ** * *** * ** ** *** * **** *** *** *** * * * * ****

bah oui ! :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

que font les moderateurs ?

:modo: :modo:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Digestion, sans nul doute


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

C'est sûr que "la goutte" fo la digérer


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

Chut !   


PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Son


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chut !
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...


 à tes souhaits


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

merci 


Bass, Usurpateur professionel


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

Etude statistique des corrélations etc.

Pour que cette étude ait un picopoil de sérieux,
il faudrait que tous les posteurs soient dans
les mêmes conditions au même moment.
Par exemple comme des élèves dans une
salle de classe.
Manifestement ce n'est pas le cas ici.
Peut-être que quelques-uns donnent
l'impression d'être en permanence connectés
avec MacGé (malades, retraités, planqués,...).
Mais il est probable que la plupart viennent
ici quand ils en ont envie, c'est-à-dire
pour le plaisir, ou encore pour demander
de l'aide à un moment donné, etc. En tout cas
seulement quand ils le peuvent !
Certains sont au boulot, et ne peuvent pas
surfer comme ils le voudraient, incroyable !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Etude statistique des corrélations etc.
> 
> Pour que cette étude ait un picopoil de sérieux,
> il faudrait que tous les posteurs soient dans
> ...



Et un deuxième ..


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

... euh... et s'assurer qu'il représentent bien un panel diversifé des posteurs en fonction de l'âge et de la répartition géographique ?


----------



## clampin (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi je rentre dans aucun panel .... na !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi je rentre dans les panneaux, alors ... :casse:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

vu ta tête on s'en serait douté


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2004)

Ben justement le nombre de panneaux augmentant, ça s'améliore avec le temps


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement le nombre de panneaux augmentant, ça s'améliore avec le temps


 en fait non.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2004)

Si si je t'assure !!! Avant c'était bien pire ...


----------



## joanes (15 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Euh ...  :hein:  Et à part ça Joanes, tu habites toujours chez tes parents ?



Mon petit, mon tout petit  , mon mignon, tu devrais essuyer le lait qui te coule encore du nez  .
On a dit pas les affaires et pas la famille :hein:


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et un deuxième ..


Moi qui ne comprends même pas le sens de "psyco" ni de "socio" !
C'est bien fait pour ma pomme !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et encore un psycho-socio ...



Encore du flood...

Piqué au vif ???

Tu vas me virer ?


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2004)

Je suis rassuré. 
 Après deux jours d'existence de ce fil, aucun des hybrides Bar - Forums Techniques, genre DT, SM, JPTK et j'en passe, mais pas des meilleurs , n'a osé venir nous éructer un : "quoi ? N'importe quoi !?", comme l'on si bien fait les floodeurs professionnels et les habitués de l'estaminet.

 Parce que, pour moi qui ait le nez et les yeux dans les forums techniques de longue, je peux vous dire que, certains jours, il me suffit de voir le nombre de réponses sur un nouveau post, pour être sûr que le nioubie qui pose une question est *une* nioubie ...

 Et vas-y que j'y vais de ma soluce, que je me plie en quatre, que je me contorsionne pour poster plus vite que le copain... C'est drole... Meme pas besoin d'avatar, juste glisser un "je suis perdu*e*" dans la question, bien en évidence...

  Et paf, la cavalcade des mousquetaires commence, totalement désintéressée. 

  Si par malheur, il s'agit d'une habituée, qui se lance dans un très volontaire 
  "_salut les gars, vous savez comme je suis gourde, hein, mais bon, j'ai crané, et j'ai dit à un de mes potes que je trouverais la solution à son problème dans mon forum d'amis du mac où je vais, et je me disais que l'un d'entre vous avait bien une demie-heure à me consacrer, hein ?_  :rose: :love: ", c'est la même ritournelle. 
  Mobilisation générale, le premier arrivé gagne un manche-à-balais !

 C'est sûr qu'on y trouve pas les gamerzs, dans ce genre de plan. Eux, les nioubies, ils ne les aiment qu'en sauce tartare, et pour les filles, ils n'ont qu'un mode d'emploi en japonais... 


  Si tu veux savoir _vraiment_ comment on traite les filles dans les forums techniques, à MacGé, il te suffit de jeter un coup d'½il à ça, et tu verras que la plupart de ceux qui se lamentent là sont des assexués, des dyslexiques, ou de virils macusers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

Et après ça certains oseront encore demander pourquoi il est violet et pas eux....


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2004)

finesse, mesure et tact.  
comme toujours!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis rassuré.
> Après deux jours d'existence de ce fil, aucun des hybrides Bar - Forums Techniques, genre DT, SM, JPTK et j'en passe, mais pas des meilleurs , n'a osé venir nous éructer un : "quoi ? N'importe quoi !?", comme l'on si bien fait les floodeurs professionnels et les habitués de l'estaminet.
> 
> Parce que, pour moi qui ait le nez et les yeux dans les forums techniques de longue, je peux vous dire que, certains jours, il me suffit de voir le nombre de réponses sur un nouveau post, pour être sûr que le nioubie qui pose une question est *une* nioubie ...
> ...


Bon. Je retire... mais franchement... pffff. Bref  J'ai rien dit


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis rassuré.
> Après deux jours d'existence de ce fil,....



quand j'y pense, je vois bien le mécanisme dont il est question ici


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Bah c'est bien connu qu'ils sont mignons les macgéens quand il s'agit d'aider une fille perdue sur son mac... et plus il y a de poitrine, plus il y a d'aide    :rateau: 

N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Ben je sais pas ... Je fais des efforts, je mets une robe et rien nada quepouik !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais pas ... Je fais des efforts, je mets une robe et rien nada quepouik !



Tu n'as pas l'art et la manière... va faire un tour à la pension Hinata, tu trouveras peut-être le remède, comme Keitarô autrefois


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'art et la manière... va faire un tour à la pension Hinata, tu trouveras peut-être le remède, comme Keitarô autrefois



J'hésite un peu quand même ... Me prendre des coups de sabre en bois à longueur de journée sous prétexte que je sois au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment c'est pas mon truc . Et puis je marque comme une pêche !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Mmmmm.... c'est vrai que Keitarô a la réputation d'être immortel... il faut être solide


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Et souple à la fois en cas de fuite !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Bah il est inimitable et inimité


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

C'est bien pour cela que je n'oserais me mesurer à lui ... Peur de la comparaison sans doute (même si comparaison il ne peut y avoir)


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Mmmmm... c'est vrai, le seul qui lui arrivait à la hauteur est Seta...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Professeur Seta que jamais rien ne terrasse !!! C'est pourquoi Hinata n'est pas un endroit pour moi !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Pas envie de goûter à mon tekken punch?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Cela est ma fois assez tentant ... Mais j'hésite eu égard à mon épiderme "puncho-sensible"


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Dommage, y'a la ligne directe Paris-Tokyo qui passe là haut, t'aurais sûrement pu l'attraper


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Oui en pleine poire surement


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Bah le pilote aurait eu un peu de mal pour voir la piste à l'atterrissage, mais bon, il aurait fait avec


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Oui et puis mes larmes de douleur auraient bien nettoyer les hublots du cockpit !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et puis mes larmes de douleur auraient bien nettoyer les hublots du cockpit !



Mwouais, mais après ça laisse des traces


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Oh si peu, si je pense à emmener mon essuie-glace de poche


----------



## joanes (16 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis rassuré.
> 
> Et vas-y que j'y vais de ma soluce, que je me plie en quatre, que je me contorsionne pour poster plus vite que le copain... C'est drole... Meme pas besoin d'avatar, juste glisser un "je suis perdu*e*" dans la question, bien en évidence...
> 
> Et paf, la cavalcade des mousquetaires commence, totalement désintéressée.



ça fait tellement plaisir de voir que l'on a été compris.
Enfin, un sujet comme ça sa permet à quelques uns de faire monter leur stats  

Vive la sardine Millésimée


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis rassuré.
> Après deux jours d'existence de ce fil, aucun des hybrides Bar - Forums Techniques, genre DT, SM, JPTK et j'en passe, mais pas des meilleurs , n'a osé venir nous éructer un : "quoi ? N'importe quoi !?", comme l'on si bien fait les floodeurs professionnels et les habitués de l'estaminet.
> 
> Parce que, pour moi qui ait le nez et les yeux dans les forums techniques de longue, je peux vous dire que, certains jours, il me suffit de voir le nombre de réponses sur un nouveau post, pour être sûr que le nioubie qui pose une question est *une* nioubie ...
> ...


 
y'en a qui utilisent des techniques compliquées, nan, j'vous jure


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, un sujet comme ça sa permet à quelques uns de faire monter leur stats



Des noms, des noms !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ça fait tellement plaisir de voir que l'on a été compris.
> Enfin, un sujet comme ça sa permet à quelques uns de faire monter leur stats
> 
> Vive la sardine Millésimée


 lol ! Merde.. j'ai raté cette occasion là dis-donc... La critique est facile mais l'art en est délicat !

La réponse est dans la question maître corbeau ! Une question de femme sur un forum informatique / une bouteille de carré de vigne au milieu d'un troupeau d'ivrognes / un meuble en stuck flambant presque neuf dans un congrès d'Emmaus / un aMOK dans une soirée Ginette... tout ça c'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc !

Sur ce... que votre ramage etc.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

bonsoir

je me présente, je m'appelle Roberta(v) et c'est moi la dinde du service que depuis 15 jours vous casse les pieds parce que par malheur on m'a offert un beau imac le jour de mon anniversaire.

c'est facile de dire: "mais quelles questions a la cons "!!!

sûrement pour de professionnels tel que vous , mais  est que un enfant de 6 ans sait t'il faire une équation en puissance 4 ?
est que tt le monde ici maîtrise la gestion des boutiques de luxe (tel est devenu malgré moi mon métier ) ou  fait des études de génie civil ?

 je ne le pense pas

si je maîtriserai mon ordi comme vous le faite, j'en aurai pas eu besoin de poser autant des questions idiotes pour vous mais par contre  pour moi vos réponses  très intéressantes

vous pouvez vous moquer des....quoi deja? ..nioubiees ((voila encore un terme que je ne  connaissais pas ) mais on a pas la chance d'être nées avec la science infuse d'informatique comme semble  le cas en voyant vos écrits


 voila mon coup de boule !


 je remercie sincèrement tout ceux qui ont eu un puis de patience et m'ayant répondu en manière très "nioubes" pour que je puisse comprendre quelque chose j'ai appris beaucoup  en l'espace de quelque jour .....merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> je me présente, je m'appelle Roberta(v) et c'est moi la dinde du service que depuis 15 jours vous casse les pieds parce que par malheur on m'a offert un beau imac le jour de mon anniversaire.
> 
> ...



s'il y a un cadeau que tu vas apprécier, c'est celui-là   

pour le reste, il n'y a pas que des "professionnels"   

par contre tu seras surprise, comme je l'ai été, de la disponibilité et la gentillesse des personnes qui fréquentent les lieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> je me présente, je m'appelle Roberta(v) et c'est moi la dinde du service que depuis 15 jours vous casse les pieds parce que par malheur on m'a offert un beau imac le jour de mon anniversaire.
> 
> ...


 La question n'était pas là Robertav  Mais c'est pas grave 

Cela dit, Joanes, voici encore un élément de réponse dont on aurait bien entendu pu se douter   8 mn et il y a une réponse courtoise à la réaction de robertav  CQFD


----------



## joanes (18 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La question n'était pas là Robertav  Mais c'est pas grave
> 
> Cela dit, Joanes, voici encore un élément de réponse dont on aurait bien entendu pu se douter   8 mn et il y a une réponse courtoise à la réaction de robertav  CQFD



BackCat grand gagnant du concours avec comme premier prix une raquette de tennis cordée en boyau de chat :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> je me présente, je m'appelle Roberta(v) et c'est moi la dinde du service que depuis 15 jours vous casse les pieds parce que par malheur on m'a offert un beau imac le jour de mon anniversaire.
> 
> ...




Roberta, Roberta, Roberta :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> BackCat grand gagnant du concours avec comme premier prix une raquette de tennis cordée en boyau de chat :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Même pas mal !


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

comment il se la pete avec son nouveau tag lui


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Même pas vrai !


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Ca te va bien au tein par contre :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Même pas bronzé ? 

(private tss joke )


----------



## quetzalk (20 Septembre 2004)

vous n'y êtes pas : la vraie question aurait été de comparer deux demandes féminines ainsi formulées :

- slt lé ga du forum g 1 pb avec imac : j'arriv pa à commandé lingerie sur site de VPC (j'oz pa dir lekel !!! :rose: ) mon kopin est parti 6 mois aux Kerguelen j ss seule perdue ds nuit froide ki veu m'aidé ? vit j t'attend !  :love: 

- Messieurs, mon mari m'a offert récemment un cluster de G5 pour optimiser la gestion des devoirs de nos 6 enfants, calculer les dosages de mon traitement hormonal de la ménopause et notre plan épargne retraite ; j'ai du mal à paramétrer la gestion des sous-répertoires dans Terminal ... veuillez agréer etc etc ... 

Alors, et alors seulement, on aurait su si dans le coeur du Macgéen mâle moyen se cache un chevalier désintéressé prêt à secourir n'importe qui, ou bien si c'est un homme normal en fait ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> vous n'y êtes pas : la vraie question aurait été de comparer deux demandes féminines ainsi formulées :
> 
> - slt lé ga du forum g 1 pb avec imac : j'arriv pa à commandé lingerie sur site de VPC (j'oz pa dir lekel !!! :rose: ) mon kopin est parti 6 mois aux Kerguelen j ss seule perdue ds nuit froide ki veu m'aidé ? vit j t'attend !  :love:
> 
> ...


 sans hesiter je repond a la 2eme a la hauteur de mes competences, et je demande a la 1ere de repasser un coup a l'ecole, on pourra comprendre son probleme quand elle saura ecrire convenablement.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sans hesiter je repond a la 2eme a la hauteur de mes competences, et je demande a la 1ere de repasser un coup a l'ecole, on pourra comprendre son probleme quand elle saura ecrire convenablement.


 Bassou, t'es trop romantique


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

tient on dirait une de mes ex (pas si nombreuses que ça  )  

 Ca avait été une des raisons qu'elle avait trouvé pour me larguer. Encore aujourd'hui ca me fait rire


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sans hesiter je repond a la 2eme a la hauteur de mes competences, et je demande a la 1ere de repasser un coup a l'ecole, on pourra comprendre son probleme quand elle saura ecrire convenablement.



T'as tort, parce que c'est pas parce qu'une fille sait pas se servir correctement de sa plume qu'elle ne sait pas se servir de sa langue.

Ok, je sors...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as tort, parce que c'est pas parce qu'une fille sait pas se servir correctement de sa plume qu'elle ne sait pas se servir de sa langue.
> 
> Ok, je sors...


 Ah mais non pas du tout! 
 Une langue bien maitrisée est la garantie d'une plume éfficace!

  


 Je sors aussi, ferme pas...


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

donc si on veut une bonne plume, il faut une bonne langue, mais une bonne langue ne donne pas de bonne plume forcement 

COBCDQ


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> donc si on veut une bonne plume, il faut une bonne langue, mais une bonne langue ne donne pas de bonne plume forcement
> 
> COBCDQ


 sans travail, le talent n'est qu'une sale manie


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> donc si on veut une bonne plume, il faut une bonne langue, mais une bonne langue ne donne pas de bonne plume forcement
> 
> COBCDQ



Pas sûr... Prend un beau poulet de Bresse par exemple : de très belle plumes, brillantes et soyeuses, mais on n'en mange pas la langue. Une vache charolaise, par contre, pas de plume, mais bien préparé, sa langue est fort appréciée.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr... Prend un beau poulet de Bresse par exemple : de très belle plumes, brillantes et soyeuses, mais on n'en mange pas la langue. Une vache charolaise, par contre, pas de plume, mais bien préparé, sa langue est fort appréciée.


 ça, le boulet de presse, y'a pas à dire, la langue est souvent imangeable


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça, le boulet de presse, y'a pas à dire, la langue est souvent imangeable



Eh, eh, bien vu, Grug, mais il y avait une autre contrepéterie dans mon post et tu ne l'as pas vu :

"Va*ch*e *ch*arolaise."

Tordant, non ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

Il me semble qu'il avait été dit que les blagues nases m'étaient reservées


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2004)

1 - dans quelle situation la réponse sera-t-elle la plus rapide
et
Si il y'a du monde dans le forum concerné
2 - dans quelle situation y aura-t-il le plus de réponse
et corrélativement
Si c'est une fille et qu'elle jolie si elle sur l'avatar ...
3 - quel sera le genre (masculin ou féminin) des membres de macgé qui répondrons, le plus et le plus vite (vous pouvez donner des noms)
Masculin


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh, eh, bien vu, Grug, mais il y avait une autre contrepéterie dans mon post et tu ne l'as pas vu :
> 
> "Va*ch*e *ch*arolaise."
> 
> Tordant, non ?


C'est ce qu'on appelle une contrepetterie belge ?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'il avait été dit que les blagues nases m'étaient reservées



Je suis contre les monopoles


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre les monopoles



En l'occurence, je te suis, lupus !


----------



## quetzalk (20 Septembre 2004)

bah vous énervez pas j'ai pas voulu imiter une nulle de la plume mais bien une jeunette ki ékri kom dan lé SMS    :bebe:  :style:  :bebe:   
signe des temps (Ô tempores aux morilles   qu'ils disaient) je n'arrive plus à imiter les djeunz.
et merde tiens vivement la retraite !
 :hein:    :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah vous énervez pas j'ai pas voulu imiter une nulle de la plume mais bien une jeunette ki ékri kom dan lé SMS    :bebe:  :style:  :bebe:
> signe des temps (Ô tempores aux morilles   qu'ils disaient) je n'arrive plus à imiter les djeunz.
> et merde tiens vivement la retraite !
> :hein:    :hein:



Non, non, on avait bien compris (enfin, moi, en tout cas)  Cela dit, écrire manière SMS dans un forum internet comme celui de MacGé, on sait que c'est pas toujours bien vu. Une syntaxe soignée (à défaut de parfaite, hein), surtout quand on a un clavier complet sous les mains, c'est une forme de politesse. Et très souvent, les gens qui se foutent de la manière dont ils écrivent (que ce soit en accumulant les fautes ou en abrégeant tout à coup de phonétique) disent rarement des choses intéressantes. Du coup, la réaction prétendue de Bassman se comprend (enfin, pour moi).


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et très souvent, les gens qui se foutent de la manière dont ils écrivent ...


... donnent l'impression qu'ils se foutent de la gueule du lecteur éventuel.


----------



## joanes (20 Septembre 2004)

On ouvre un post on tourne le dos deux minutes pour aller aider une camarade de bureau qui voudrait bien configurer son mac mais qui n'y arrive pas parce que "toi tu sais si bien le faire" et hop c'est la glissade sur les plumes et les langues. Non vraiment les gars vous exagérez   

Mais qu'est ce que vous me faites rire


----------



## quetzalk (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, on avait bien compris (enfin, moi, en tout cas)  Cela dit, écrire manière SMS dans un forum internet comme celui de MacGé, on sait que c'est pas toujours bien vu. Une syntaxe soignée (à défaut de parfaite, hein), surtout quand on a un clavier complet sous les mains, c'est une forme de politesse. Et très souvent, les gens qui se foutent de la manière dont ils écrivent (que ce soit en accumulant les fautes ou en abrégeant tout à coup de phonétique) disent rarement des choses intéressantes. Du coup, la réaction prétendue de Bassman se comprend (enfin, pour moi).



Mais mon ami j'ose prétendre soigner ma syntaxe, ma grammaire, et autant qu'il se peut, mon orthographe. Comme tant d'autres je dénigre et maugrée avec dédain à l'encontre de cette écriture moderne des SMS dont l'inanité de la construction comme de l'habillage traduit bien souvent la vacuité des concepts et l'inorganisation idéique de ses auteurs. Je n'irai pas dire par là que les jeunes sont des cons - bien que je sois tenté de le penser depuis que, vexé, on me refuse les réductions qui leur sont réservées dans les trains et les avions - mais quand même, autrefois on s'exprimait avec infiniement plus de nuance et de précision, sans nuire à la lisibilité. En l'occurence si j'ai souhaité singer ce mode d'expression (je n'ose parler d'écriture) par cette maladroite imitation (on ne s'improvise pas médiocre, que voulez-vous   ) c'était dans le seul objectif d'évoquer une jeune nymphette à peine post-pubère (mais majeure ! :modo: ), enfant gâtée de surcroît (car mac-useuse  :rose: ) c'est à dire comme le veut la mode actuelle, exhibant aux frontières de son blue-jean une fine cordelette qui sépare délicatement les reliefs arrondis de ses deux... orteils, avec ses tongs, et plus haut la même chose mais sans semelle - si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Ainsi dressé le portrait d'une cagole-standard que j'aurais cru apte à affoler le gentleman affamé d'aventure facile qui sommeille en tout Macgéen plus que l'académicien bien endormi au fond de lui...

J'espère que cet éclaircissement me vaudra un peu de sérénité et un paquet de coups de boules  . Je concluerai sur le fait que, ta compréhension de la réaction de Bassman ne laisse pas de m'inquiéter (je dis pas ça pour provoquer, hein...    )


----------



## joanes (20 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon ami etc...
> hein...    )



Voilà, on commence par taper un peu sur les filles parce qu'elles portent des tongues et on fini par taper sur les jeunes. Tss Tss Tss, ça me fait penser à un vieux copain qui était un peu trash punk avant et qui maintenant et un trés bon réactionnaire    :mouais: 
Comme disait Dolto, "laissez venir à moi les petits enfants, même méchants...", ou alors c'était "lacher leur les baskets", j'ai un trou...


----------



## quetzalk (20 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, on commence par taper un peu sur les filles parce qu'elles portent des tongues et on fini par taper sur les jeunes. Tss Tss Tss, ça me fait penser à un vieux copain qui était un peu trash punk avant et qui maintenant et un trés bon réactionnaire    :mouais:
> Comme disait Dolto, "laissez venir à moi les petits enfants, même méchants...", ou alors c'était "lacher leur les baskets", j'ai un trou...



Pour ce qui est des tongs je me suis déja exprimé (  ), pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'inéluctable (?) glissement du stade "jeune con" vers le stade "vieux con"...     ... mais qu'y puis-je si c'est dans ma nature  :love: ?
Concernant ta citation je crois que c'est plutôt  J.Derida qui a déclaré un jour "p... y commencent à m'emm... ces crétins de jeunes" (mais sous réserve, je suis plus très sûr de mes sources).

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet...   

_(air connu) les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons, plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient..... (/air connu)_


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tss Tss Tss, ça me fait penser à un vieux copain qui était un peu trash punk avant et qui maintenant et un trés bon réactionnaire    :mouais:


Hummm. Présente-le moi


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, la réaction prétendue de Bassman se comprend (enfin, pour moi).




Celle la je l'encadre :love:

Enfin quelqu'un qui pourrait eventuellement me comprendre


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon ami j'ose prétendre soigner ma syntaxe, ma grammaire, et autant qu'il se peut, mon orthographe. Comme tant d'autres je dénigre et maugrée avec dédain à l'encontre de cette écriture moderne des SMS dont l'inanité de la construction comme de l'habillage traduit bien souvent la vacuité des concepts et l'inorganisation idéique de ses auteurs. Je n'irai pas dire par là que les jeunes sont des cons - bien que je sois tenté de le penser depuis que, vexé, on me refuse les réductions qui leur sont réservées dans les trains et les avions - mais quand même, autrefois on s'exprimait avec infiniement plus de nuance et de précision, sans nuire à la lisibilité.



Non seulement je suis d'accord, mais en plus, je ne dis rien d'autre 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence si j'ai souhaité singer ce mode d'expression (je n'ose parler d'écriture) par cette maladroite imitation (on ne s'improvise pas médiocre, que voulez-vous   ) c'était dans le seul objectif d'évoquer une jeune nymphette à peine post-pubère (mais majeure ! :modo: ),



Mais si mais si, c'était rudement bien fait !



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> enfant gâtée de surcroît (car mac-useuse  :rose: ) c'est à dire comme le veut la mode actuelle, exhibant aux frontières de son blue-jean une fine cordelette qui sépare délicatement les reliefs arrondis de ses deux... orteils, avec ses tongs, et plus haut la même chose mais sans semelle - si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Ainsi dressé le portrait d'une cagole-standard que j'aurais cru apte à affoler le gentleman affamé d'aventure facile qui sommeille en tout Macgéen plus que l'académicien bien endormi au fond de lui...



Argh ! C'est malin, j'ai une érection 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que cet éclaircissement me vaudra un peu de sérénité et un paquet de coups de boules  . Je concluerai sur le fait que, ta compréhension de la réaction de Bassman ne laisse pas de m'inquiéter (je dis pas ça pour provoquer, hein...    )



Bon, avec toutes ces images d'orteils cernés de cordes dans ma tête, sûr que je réagirai différement  :rose: Que je lui apporterai l'aide attendue, en la priant néanmoins gentiment de faire un effort sur son clavier, mais sans insister, avec plein de smileys pour dire "ça serait mieux, mais c'est pas grave non plus, pas de chichis entre nous, hein", genre très mièvre, avec proposition d'aide à la rédaction des messages à domicile, comme je faisais au lycée, avec les devoirs d'histoire, ce qui m'a permis de coincer plein de fi... euh, pardon, ce qui a provoqué les plus grandes frustrations de mon adolescence.

Eh puis, hein, c'est pas parce que je comprends Bassman que je fais comme lui, hein ! Regarde, je comprends l'anglais, mais je mange pas de gelée verte non plus 

Bon, pour la peine, je passe l'éponge sur le fait que tu quémandes le coup de boules, et je concède à te le coller, mais c'est la dernière fois, hein


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Celle la je l'encadre :love:
> 
> Enfin quelqu'un qui pourrait eventuellement me comprendre



Mais qu'est-ce qu'y raconte ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'y raconte ?



ça, je ne sais pas   mais en tous cas, ce fil, parti de bien bas (ah les marécages nauséeux de la psychosocio   , c'est juste histoire de chatouiller Finn   ) est en train de s'élever vers les hautes sphères de la conversation de bon ton entre grandes âmes. C'est ça qu'on aime au bar : on prend un verre d'un alcool de provenance douteuse, on y trempe mollement la langue, prêt à recracher et on finit par se pourléche les babines à goûter un je ne sais quoi qui vous met les papilles en joie et vous fait pourlécher les babines.   

Merci aux participants qui, contrairement à tant de joueurs de tennis*, ont si bien su élever leur niveau de jeu.

*Je ne m'intéresse que modérément au tennis mais s'il y a un truc qui m'interpelle, c'est de savoir s'il existe encore un joueur de tennis capable de parler plus de 45 secondes sans nous situer la façon dont il a su (ou non) élever son niveau de jeu. Je vais finir par me demander s'ils sont subventionnées par OTIS ou si c'est à cause de ça que Raffarin veut faire péter le lundi de Pentecôte plutôt que le jeudi de l'Ascension.


----------



## quetzalk (21 Septembre 2004)

Les voix du tennis sont impénétrables...     

_Roux et Combaluzier, 1927_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

J'ai bien fait de relancer de 10 balles non ?


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de relancer de 10 balles non ?



Pour sur, chaton !


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J.Derida qui a déclaré un jour "p... y commencent à m'emm... ces crétins de jeunes" (mais sous réserve, je suis plus très sûr de mes sources).
> 
> Mais on s'éloigne du sujet...
> 
> _(air connu) les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons, plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient..... (/air connu)_



Non la citation de J. Derida c'était "Moi avec le Botox je me sens moi-même et j'em... les jeunes"




			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de relancer de 10 balles non ?


Dix balles,un coup de boule et hop une discussion qui dure - plus qu'il ne faut? -, bref aprés s'être complétement éloigné de la question de départ, on retrouve des posts classiques. D'ailleurs j'envisage d'ouvrir une discussion sur :"créez un thread avec un sujet intéressant et observez au bout de combien de posts et par qui il va complétement dévier pour ne plus ressembler à rien" - enfin, à rien d'autre qu'un bonne discussion entre pot où finalement l'essentiel n'est pas tellement ce qu'on se dit mais juste d'être ensemble à raconter des conneries.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les voix du tennis sont impénétrables...
> 
> _Roux et Combaluzier, 1927_



La porte des vestiaires était fermée, alors on a pas pu se changer pour aller jouer.
_Roland Garros, Lacoste et Borotra (t'as ton polo qu'est tout sale)_

mais peut-être je m'éloigne du sujet


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> mais peut-être je m'éloigne du sujet [/]QUOTE]
> 
> nan ben nan, va continue on est pas mal, là ?
> :love:


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> joanes a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> (mode Pascal Sevran/on) On est bien là, Tintin....(mode Pascal Sevran/off)



je ne sais pas qui a dit que cette discussion était en train de s'enliser, je trouve qu'on avance bien là non ?
   :hein:  :love:


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas qui a dit que cette discussion était en train de s'enliser, je trouve qu'on avance bien là non ?
> :hein:  :love:



S'enliser  , nooon, pas un poil;
Bon je crois que je vais aller ouvrir la discussion de "à partir de combien de posts et par qui les discussions s'enlisent ou dérapent"
On se retrouve là bas?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

En attendant, ton pseudo n'est pas féminin, t'as le teint verdâtre, et tu recueilles plus de 100 réponses... La théorie fout le camp. Comme quoi même les questions oui oh ! bon ça va !!! pffffffff suscitent l'intérêt... Kilukru ?


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Kilukru ?



Pâte à cru...  

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pâte à cru...
> 
> :love:



cuisine provençale


----------



## joanes (23 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, ton pseudo n'est pas féminin, t'as le teint verdâtre, et tu recueilles plus de 100 réponses... La théorie fout le camp. Comme quoi même les questions oui oh ! bon ça va !!! pffffffff suscitent l'intérêt... Kilukru ?




Meeerde. Tout fout le camp


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2004)

Y'a plus de morale


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Tant qu'il reste du pinard


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus de morale


 Tant qu'il reste le moral...


----------



## joanes (23 Septembre 2004)

Tant qu'il reste le maure râle...
 (Aiee !...pas la tête)











			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, ton pseudo n'est pas féminin, t'as le teint verdâtre, et tu recueilles plus de 100 réponses... La théorie fout le camp. Comme quoi même les questions oui oh ! bon ça va !!! pffffffff suscitent l'intérêt... Kilukru ?



Le vert me va si bien au teint.
Je réflechi pour une prochaine discussion qui pourrait encore attirer plus de monde, être encore plus interressante et déraper beaucoup plus vite... 





Vive le smiley ; le meilleur ami du posteur (merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2004)

Bon tu le crache ton F.obs là où quoi ?


----------



## joanes (23 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu le crache ton F.obs là où quoi ?




Hooo là Hoo, doucement la bête


----------

